

Ingenious candle remakes itself each time it's burned - BhavdeepSethi
http://www.designfaves.com/2014/03/ingenious-candle-remakes-time-burned

======
sdrothrock
It may remake itself, but it will be smaller every time since the candle
actually burns its own wax as it melts.

------
hapidjus
"Never buy candles again!" Hmm that doesnt seem right...

